# Merida expats



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

DO most expats living in Merida live close to each other? Noticed most live near el centro. Any live among the locals?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Living in a normal neighborhood, in a normal town, next to normal people is delightful. Living in an expat enclave would be unthinkable. Might as well stay in a Peoria suburban condo with rules and committees with little interest in life, other than enforcing and improving their rules and making sure you don‘t ___________(fill in the blank). I prefer living among smiling faces and friendly neighbors, with a tienda and tortillaria nearby and everything else within walking distance.
Life will be very different for you in Mexico. Best to embrace it, rather than try to fight it or change it to your unhappy detriment.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Many expats live in the colonial areas no they do not set to live next to each other, sometimes it happens and sometimes not. Merida is a Mexican town wher emany Mexicans live with a sprinkle of expats. Many locals live in the centro as well. The middle class Mexicans seem to like the northern part of town..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mr g53 said:


> DO most expats living in Merida live close to each other? Noticed most live near el centro. Any live among the locals?


Perhaps Ajijic, maybe San Miguel de Allende and maybe some of the smaller beach towns are the only place where you are likely to have a significant number of neighbors from north of the border. Every where else foreigners are a small fraction of the Mexicans. I know maybe a dozen people from up north but only two of them live anywhere near me, and I almost never run into them on the street. In fact, one of them, I have never seen on the street, I only know she lives in the neighborhood because we are both in a political interest group that gets together once in a while.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are plenty of locals in centro Merida...way more than foreigners, that´s for sure..


----------

